# Goose Flapper



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Didn't wanna start a chest thumping contest. I never said I kill more geese than anyone or anything like that. People who have to make things like this known over and over are trying to make up for something else

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Big Skip said:


> Didn't wanna start a chest thumping contest. I never said I kill more geese than anyone or anything like that. People who have to make things like this known over and over are trying to make up for something else
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Make up for what? Nobody is chest thumping, but assumption often times calls for correction. 

Since yer a goose hunter you don't believe that creating a life like motion away from the blinds is a good thing?


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Geese are dumb. I think more focus should be on hiding. If money weren't an object to me, hell give me ten of em. We try to always hunt the x so often decoys aren't an issue. I am blessed to have this luxury and it's only through gracious friends. If your running traffic...I'm sure those flapper things will get you more looks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

SBE is obviously a pro and knows EVERYTHING. All you have to do is read his many posts about how good of a hunter he is. It's clear that if he is backing this product it's a must have. I'm gonna order a few and stay ahead of the curve.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Big Skip said:


> Talk about selling to the foolhearty...there just geese! A cpl flags work great! Just ducky where u at. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Educated birds very often won't finish.

One of the guys in our crew just bought one and I gotta believe that it will make a difference in the regular season and late season (for those that still have birds then).


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

2manyfish said:


> SBE is obviously a pro and knows EVERYTHING. All you have to do is read his many posts about how good of a hunter he is. It's clear that if he is backing this product it's a must have. I'm gonna order a few and stay ahead of the curve.


As indicated an assumption often times need clarification..I don't know everything..

From my field tests with this product, yes it does work. Good luck


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

WoW. said:


> Educated birds very often won't finish.
> 
> One of the guys in our crew just bought one and I gotta believe that it will make a difference in the regular season and late season (for those that still have birds then).


Let us know how it performs for you. Thanks!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Big Skip said:


> Geese are dumb. I think more focus should be on hiding. If money weren't an object to me, hell give me ten of em. We try to always hunt the x so often decoys aren't an issue. I am blessed to have this luxury and it's only through gracious friends. If your running traffic...I'm sure those flapper things will get you more looks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


An X in MI where we hunt is very educated, stale birds, later in the year. Where I hunt in IL is primarily traffic and is for 90% of hunters hunting the northern zone in IL. So thank you for clarifying the fact of what I've been indicating. Geese are not dumb unless you're in Canada or in early season. Hide is important so why tip them off on blind location?

Birds act different in all locations. Do you NEED this product, nope. Do you need full body Canada's? Nope. Do you need a flag, nope. It's all up to the hunter how effective they want to be in the tools they use.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Right on...as I mentioned we stop flagging when they enter the field pretty much. Just a flicker if they get off center. I know u prob know this...but only 2 sentinels works great on pressured birds if your hid perfectly and the birds where in the field night before. Once duck season begins I'm done w the honkers so I do primarily hunt early season....when they are dumb. 
Sbe...aren't u from chi town area? I am currently working in Frankfort Illinois. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Big Skip said:


> Sbe...aren't u from chi town area? I am currently working in Frankfort Illinois.


I was in Frankfort in March buying a new truck, and that area was absolutely covered in birds at that time. I test drove the truck from Frankfort to Monee and back and the fields in between were full of honkers and ducks. The geese were piled in so thick that they were only 5-10 feet off the roads, with solid traffic rolling by.... I couldn't believe how many geese were in those fields... You could have gotten a limit swinging a golf club out the truck window.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Big Skip said:


> Right on...as I mentioned we stop flagging when they enter the field pretty much. Just a flicker if they get off center. I know u prob know this...but only 2 sentinels works great on pressured birds if your hid perfectly and the birds where in the field night before. Once duck season begins I'm done w the honkers so I do primarily hunt early season....when they are dumb.
> Sbe...aren't u from chi town area? I am currently working in Frankfort Illinois.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This explains it, I hunt them all the way through January. 45 minutes SW Frankfort is a bit of a hike from where I'm at. Basically everything north of 80 and along I55 is lights out for geese, permission on the other hand is not so easy. I will hunt 3-4 days a week in the same field and run traffic, gotta be creative when you do this.


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Rather than start a new thread I thought I'd revive a old one. Anyone have any first hand reviews from last season??? Rogers put out their ad and I see its on sale. Still debating on if I want to pick one up or not


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Big Skip said:


> Talk about selling to the foolhearty...there just geese! A cpl flags work great! Just ducky where u at. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My thoughts exactly!!!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have one of those higdon flappers rarely use it as everyone gets tangled in the string. It works awesome as an alternative to a flag when you have to sit out of the decoys. I could see this working as well without that cord.

Somebody had something similar on a GHG sentry out a few years back.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Big Skip said:


> Talk about selling to the foolhearty...there just geese! A cpl flags work great! Just ducky where u at. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


OH NO YOU DON'T. Not getting into this BS! You all know VERY WELL my thoughts on the subject of spinners/flappers, AND trash chickens. I've decided my next career will be designing stupid **** to sell to hunters  So I have to keep the troops happy....AND keep them opening their wallets


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> OH NO YOU DON'T. Not getting into this BS! You all know VERY WELL my thoughts on the subject of spinners/flappers, AND trash chickens. I've decided my next career will be designing stupid **** to sell to hunters  So I have to keep the troops happy....AND keep them opening their wallets


First you need to learn how to hunt so people will actually believe you..


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> First you need to learn how to hunt so people will actually believe you..


since when do you need to know what you are doing to sell products? Make a nice little home grown video, hype up the product, and viola....like sheep to slaughter.

Son, when you have 35+ years of hunting under your belt, ONLY THEN can you talk about knowing how to hunt!

And remember...you fired the shot across the bow this time, and started this down the toilet, not me.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> since when do you need to know what you are doing to sell products? Make a nice little home grown video, hype up the product, and viola....like sheep to slaughter.
> 
> Son, when you have 35+ years of hunting under your belt, ONLY THEN can you talk about knowing how to hunt!
> 
> And remember...you fired the shot across the bow this time, and started this down the toilet, not me.


LOL Just because a guy has years under his belt doesn't make him a better hunter. I'm not here to toot my own horn and I don't need to share my figures to known success. But I would stand to argue that theres many young guns out there that are much more knowledgable and have experienced much more than you. The amount of years hunting does not equate into knowledge, days in the field will trump that all day. Anyway I took a joking jab at you..


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> LOL Just because a guy has years under his belt doesn't make him a better hunter. I'm not here to toot my own horn and I don't need to share my figures to known success. But I would stand to argue that theres many young guns out there that are much more knowledgable and have experienced much more than you. The amount of years hunting does not equate into knowledge, days in the field will trump that all day. Anyway I took a joking jab at you..


As I recently posted, not going down this path anymore. Life is just way too short to get my shorts in a bunch. You're entitled to your opinion, and I mine. Moving along now.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

just ducky said:


> since when do you need to know what you are doing to sell products? Make a nice little home grown video, hype up the product, and viola....like sheep to slaughter.
> 
> Son, when you have 35+ years of hunting under your belt, ONLY THEN can you talk about knowing how to hunt!
> 
> And remember...you fired the shot across the bow this time, and started this down the toilet, not me.


I want to know how we old timers ever killed ducks and geese before all these new gadgets and the internet?


----------

